# What is the best One design for..?



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

Hi Everybody,
I will be moving to St.Pete-Tampa area and want to start racing after years of intermission..
What is the best class for a newcomer like me which is active and friendly?(single or double handed)
Thanks for the inputs....


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Perhaps the best thing to do would be to call the St. Petersburg Yacht Club and ask them what one-design fleets they''ve got. US Sailing might be able to tell you what other clubs (which might have other fleets) might be in the area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Also check with the Davis Island Yatch Club.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In the St. Pete area your boat is really going to depend on what type of budget you have.


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

I''m looking somewhere between $8-10K for doublehanded racing.
Snipe fleet looks active in Tampa area.I considered Vanguard 15 but there is not an active fleetin the area.


----------

